# Remote 1 for 522



## jaagee (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi all! I am new to this forum but I must say I enjoy ALL of the valuable... well anyway... all of the information that I have read. I have a question that may be easily answered. But first some background info.  :grin: 

I have purchased a brand new 522. I purchased... thats right, I said purchased... my 522 from Radio Shack. :grin: I am part of the new lease plan and am a new customer of Dish. I read (in this forum) about the 522's and thought it would work great in my house. I called Dish and asked about upgrading to the 522 from the 510 that they installed and I was told that the 522 is not part of a promotion in my area and that if I wanted a 522 that I would have to go to a retailer and purchase one and Dish would activate it because I am on the lease plan. I was told that once activated, if I ever roll out of the lease to a different plan the 522 activation stays because I had to purchase the 522 under the lease plan. The Dish csr told me Radio Shack sold them in different markets. I called Radio Shack and to my suprise they do sell the 522's. I then called back dish to re-verify the info listed above and the person I spoke with this time told me, almost exactly, the same thing the first csr told me. I had Radio Shack order the 522 and I just bought today. NOW... to the question!  

The #1 remote is a ir remote. The #2 is a uhf remote. I understand from the Dish Network FYI 101 channel that I can make the #1 a uhf remote, in addition to the #2 uhf remote, if I need to place the receiver in a different location. Well I need to. I have TV 1 in the den, TV 2 upstairs, and the 522 in the living room. How can I make this happen? Do modify the equipment or just buy a new #1 uhf remote? Would both uhf remotes work off the one uhf antenna? If anyone has this setup I would appreciate any info. 

Thanks again for all of the good reads!


----------



## ChrisCoop (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi jaagee,

You will not be able to use the TV1 remote that came with the 522 as a UHF remote. You'll need to order another UHF Pro remote directly from Dish, a Dish retailer, or (my personal preference) off of eBay. *Here's a link* to a post I made on another message board that has all the steps involved in the programming process for the new remote. It's quite detailed and also has a couple of other tips and things you should look out for. Good luck.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

unless he puts it in single mode shared view then tv2 can become the primary remote


----------



## ChrisCoop (Aug 3, 2004)

kwajr said:


> unless he puts it in single mode shared view then tv2 can become the primary remote


Yeah, but then he would still need to carry that TV2 remote around the house with him (from the den to the bedroom, and back). Remember, he's got two TVs and the 522 in a third room. Single mode or not, he's going to need two UHF remotes.


----------



## jaagee (Aug 3, 2004)

ChrisCoop said:


> Hi jaagee,
> 
> You will not be able to use the TV1 remote that came with the 522 as a UHF remote. You'll need to order another UHF Pro remote directly from Dish, a Dish retailer, or (my personal preference) off of eBay. *Here's a link* to a post I made on another message board that has all the steps involved in the programming process for the new remote. It's quite detailed and also has a couple of other tips and things you should look out for. Good luck.


@ChrisCoop

Thank you so much for the info. The guide was well written and exact. Thank you again.

JaaGee


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Make sure you get the Green UHF #1 key that goes with the UHF Pro v6.0 remote. Otherwise, you will end up with 2 Blue #2 UHF remotes.

They actually let you buy the 522, and then activated it? Here we go again.......Welcome to the dish network revolving door................BTW, what did they charge you?


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 10, 2004)

just joined this info site & 1st post so bear w/me. i subed to dish two months ago & received two 522"s that i use in living rm. & bedrm this allows me to record while viewing another station. could anybody explain why @ 3:30 am my pvr downloads the guide & can i prevent this. thanks


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

oldgoat said:


> just joined this info site & 1st post so bear w/me. i subed to dish two months ago & received two 522"s that i use in living rm. & bedrm this allows me to record while viewing another station. could anybody explain why @ 3:30 am my pvr downloads the guide & can i prevent this. thanks


yes go to the updates menu and change the time


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

If you don't download it daily, you will have to deal with the annoying "Please wait while guide is downloaded" if you go too far and it's not there.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> If you don't download it daily, you will have to deal with the annoying "Please wait while guide is downloaded" if you go too far and it's not there.


maybe he is awake at 3 am and not there at say 3pm perfect reason to change it


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

I was pointing out that if it was disabled, he would not have an updated guide................


----------

